# Weichzeichnen



## grismo (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo 
Ich habe ein Bild von einer Blüte. Nun möchte ich dass das Zentrum (ein definierter Kreis) sichtbar ist und es zu den Kanten  fliessend verläuft (Weichzeichnen).
Ich bin totaler Anfänger!
Habe CS2 und CS3
Danke Euch
Gruss Grismo


----------



## Remme (2. Januar 2008)

Hi,

also so wie das verstanden habe brauchste nur den gwünschten Teil kopieren in neue Ebene einfügen. Füllmothode auf überlappen (cs2) ineinanderkopieren (cs3) ändern und dann über fiter - weichzeichnen - graußer wecihzeichner oder selektiver weichzeichner verwenden.

lg


----------



## GerH (2. Januar 2008)

Soweit ich dein Problem verstanden habe, ist das ganz einfach zu lösen.
Beschreibung PS CS2

Bild öffnen.
+ Original auf Ebene 0
+ Lokale Kopie des Bildes auf Ebene1 kopieren (Zieh einfach das Bild mit der Maus auf das 2. Symbol von links [Neue Ebene erstellen] dann erstellt er automatisch eine Kopie).
+ Ebene1 anwählen und mit dem Gaus'schem Weichzeichner "verunschärfen" . Diesen kannst un unter Filter-Weichzeichnugsfilter-Gausß'scher Weichzeichner finden.
+ Die Ebene 1 nach geschmack unschärfen
+ Nun auf Ebene1 eine Ebenenmaske hinzufügen (3. Symbol von rechts unten bein den Ebenen - Das ist so ein Viereck mit einem Kreis in der Mitte.)
+ Nun mit gedrückter ALT-Taste und einem Mausklick auf die neu erstellte Ebenen Maske klicken.
+ Mit dem "Verlaufswerkzeug einen radialen Verlauf erzeugen. Alles was schwarz wird wird von der unteren Ebene duchscheinen und danach zur Normalansicht zurückwechseln.
Fertig.

Viel Spaß damit
LG
GerH


----------



## Remme (2. Januar 2008)

lach GerH dienmal bist du mit der ausführlichen erklärung dran 

Mal noch nachrräglich fohes neues an dieser Stelle.

lg


----------



## grismo (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo Remme und GerH

Danke für eure Hilfe, hat super geklappt.
Grüsse Grison


----------



## Remme (2. Januar 2008)

Immer gerne bitte Thema als erledigt makieren, wenn alles geklärt ist 

lg


----------

